# Off to IronStock



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I'm leaving at MidNight.
I'll be arriving at the Irons at about 8 am.
Then taking a nice 1 1/2 drive to Louisville for a noon departure to Florida to catch a connecting flight to Nassau.

See you all at IronStock!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Have fun Jeff. I hope to hear a report on the road or when you get back... however you can do it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

If i find a PC, I'll try1 

You all behave!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

have a good one FE, take pictures!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wormy will be there, I think the pictures are covered lol


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wormy should have her laptop with her, maybe you can hijack it for a while... if she'll let you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a possibility for sure!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Have a great trip, FE!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks all, See Ya!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Have a great time Jeff. Take pics please.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

See ya FE, have a good time


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I might be able to help FE with the Laptop. Just got find a wireless hub. Maybe the Ramada has one. Plus he is going to love all those hearse drivers bringing him signed underwear. Gota Ya FE.. Ha ha.... Mr. Oct! I hope you didn't forget my shirt when you got on the bus for Ironstock. Cheapscate!


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

The Frighteners are on thier way to the deep blue sea. They pulled into my driveway with trailer in tow about 6:45 this morning, unhooked, and hit the raod again for the airport in Louisville. Not even time for a cup of coffee, but they'll be back in a week, and then the real fun begins.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

whew! man this post freaked the **** out of me!, I thought I made a mistake on reservations and booked a week late. I'm OK now


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

HibLaGrande I thought the same thing when I first read this!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe you guys know. Isn't Ironstock for two days. The convoy said they are leaving at 3 on sat. I thought it went all day on sat.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

See ya there Frightener,


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like I'm a day late and a dollar short on this one. Sorry I wasn't around to wish you a Bon Voyage, Jeff, but for what it's worth, I hope you have a very good time and get back to us safely with some interesting tales to tell.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

DT.... Yes, Ironstock is 2 full days. All day Saturday, Weasel Ball Sat nite, booths again Sunday. Friday evening is the Meet & Greet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

So how many people here that are going to Ironstock are going to bring FE some signed underwear? The people that I am going down in the caravan are bring some. I am going to bring a signed pair, but it won't be with ink. LOL.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great Show as always!

A big thank you for all that stopped by and chatted for a bit.

I must say, I was surprised to see the undies show up.
We'll have more fun with that next year!!

Details to follow.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I must say, I was surprised to see the undies show up.
> We'll have more fun with that next year!!
> 
> Details to follow.


Sure you were surprise. I belive that one. Maybe the ones from DragonLady sue. Now that one I would belive, but not mine. I was more shocked to see people taking pictures of my underwear. Some people's kids!


----------

